# brivido di speranza



## selmake

¿Se dice "escalofrío de esperanza"? ¿Alguna surgerencia para la traducción? Gracias


----------



## Geviert

¿Alguna sugerencia sobre el contexto? Gracias.


----------



## selmake

Contexto: l´inverno, i bagliori, le caligini dorate del mattino, mi avevano sempre conciliato col mondo, dato un brivido di speranza.


----------



## Geviert

_Me habían dado un escalofrío de esperanza_ en el sentido de una fuerte emoción de esperanza, muy intensa, como un escalofrío. Las imágenes iniciales (_le caligini, il bagliori, l'inverno_) generan tal emoción de ese modo particular.


----------



## selmake

Vale muchas gracias Geviert


----------



## 0scar

No se puede usar _escalofrío_ junto a esperanza. _Escalofrío_ se siente por terror, no por esperanza.

La palabra  es _estremecimiento_, pero mejor sería _agitación_, o simplemente _temblor_.


----------



## Geviert

> No se puede usar _escalofrío_ junto a esperanza. _Escalofrío_ se siente por terror, no por esperanza.


El escalofrío, en efecto, es una de las manifestaciones típicas del terror, pero no es la única. La imagen "escalofrío de esperanza" puede tener una justificación de estilo, considerando las imágenes iniciales. Sin embargo, _estremecimiento_ podría también aceptarse, sería más apropiado, dependiendo del resto del contexto. Perdería, sin embargo, el efecto en contraluz que la frase tiene con _escalofrío_ (muy sugerente, por lo demás). _Agitación _o _temblor _son, más que nada, connotaciones. Finalmente, todo puede usarse en este mundo sin dioses.


----------



## Estopa

Me estaba preguntando por qué habría de provocar estremecimiento (o escalofrío) la esperanza, que en general es un sentimiento positivo, y por eso he ido a consultar el diccionario para ver la definición de "brivido". 

¿Podría ser que "brivido" se usara aquí en sentido figurado?
*
2* fig. Forte emozione, eccitazione: _b. della velocità_
http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/B/brivido.shtml

Algo así como que a la persona en cuestión la embargaba el sentimiento de esperanza. Es solo una idea..


----------



## infinite sadness

In realtà, mi sembra un modo di dire inusuale anche in italiano.


----------



## buenaparte

La esperanza lo hizo estremecer.
Un brivido percorse il  suo corpo quando percepi che c'erano delle speranze.


----------



## Geviert

L'immagine è certamente inusuale. In ciò consiste l'arte (a volte).


----------



## Massimo_m

Geviert said:


> L'immagine è certamente inusuale. In ciò consiste l'arte (a volte).



 Sono d'accordo. 
Anche in italiano di solito il brivido è legato a qualcosa di negativo (il freddo, naturalmente, ma anche la paura, per esempio). Dire "Un brivido di speranza" è inusuale, come dice Geviert, e quindi credo che anche la traduzione in spagnolo debba esserlo altrettanto.


----------



## Geviert

Secondo me, l'immagine in questione segue (o vuol seguire) l'effetto stilistico dell'ossimoro (_dilettoso male, arsura gelata_), almeno nell'intenzione. In questo caso, l'immagine del brivido, che di solito è associata a qualcosa di negativo, è giustapposta a una virtù (la speranza). Abbiamo, quindi, un contrasto forte, ma direi molto bello: una reazione prettamente somatica, inmediata, e una virtù, qualcosa di non inmediato, un'ideale. Mi vien' in mente un'altro esempio: _trovai all'improvviso tutto il mio cuor arrovellato di pace. 
_
Sul brivido, il terrore, il pavore come sentimenti positivi (fascinazione e terrore) si veda Rudolf Otto.


----------



## honeyheart

selmake said:


> Contexto: L'inverno, i bagliori, le caligini dorate del mattino, mi avevano sempre conciliato col mondo, dato un brivido di speranza.


Mi sugerencia:

"... siempre me habían reconciliado con el mundo, siempre me habían hecho estremecer de esperanza."


----------



## selmake

Gracias por vuestra ayuda pero creo que voy a escoger escalofrío. Como habeis comentado suena igual en italiano que en español y por tanto es el estilo propio del autor y no lo quiero cambiar. Muchas gracias


----------



## buenaparte

selmake said:


> Gracias por vuestra ayuda pero creo que voy a escoger escalofrío.


Pensaci bene:

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/escalofrio

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=escalofrio

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=escalofrio


----------

